
InfoWars Has a Platform Again, Thanks to a New Roku Channel - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/15/infowars-has-a-platform-new-roku-channel/
======
Nicksil
> Update 1/15/2019 8:48PM ET: After receiving backlash, Roku has decided to
> remove the channel.

That was quick

